# [RISOLTO] Problema con server X 1.8

## Pes88

CIiao a tutti!!! 

Ho aggiornato la versione di xorg all'ultima relaese 1.8, per poter eliminare hal. L'aggiornamento è andato tutto bene funziona tutto piu o meno bene... Allora ho deciso di rimuovere hal prima dai runlever e poi dal pc, pero qui sono iniziati dei piccoli problemi, non ottengo piu il montaggio in automatico delle periferiche usb, non posso spegnere il pc da interfaccia grafica perchè nel tasto di logout è presente solo l'opzione logout, e ora non si avvia piu xdm, sono andato acercare il motivo e non ho trovato il runlever all'interno della cartella /etc/init.d/, penso sia stato rimosso da qualche --deepclean!

Se non ho capito male per gestire il mount automatico, sia per la gestione del power del pc bisogna installare due componenti di udev, o sbaglio??

Mi  sapete indicare una qualche soluzione che non sia rimetere hal??Last edited by Pes88 on Thu Apr 22, 2010 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viralex

ciao pes! installa udisks   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pes88

Grazie alex!! Me l'avevi detto l'altra volta a lezione, ma come al solito io mi sono dimenticato il nome del pachetto da installare..   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Hal si può rimuovere anche con xorg-1.7.

----------

## Pes88

Ho un problema nella compilazione di parted! 

Mi viene richiesta la libreria libdevmapper che io non ho installato! Emerge mi dice di scaricare i sorgenti da un repositori di redhat e di compilarla ( in verità scarico tramite cvs il sorgente di device-mapper)...  Io non so se questa è a strada giusta preferirei installare tutto con emerge, ho cercato di installare device-mapper ma è bloccato da lvm2. 

Sia lvm2 che device-mapper non fanno la stessa cosa?? Non ho capito se devo avere sia device-mapper installato che lvm2 per poter usare udisks?

nel caso che servano posso provare a disinstallare lvm2 installare device-mapper e poi riprovare a installare lvm2 sperando che poi non sia bloccato...

----------

## riverdragon

Lvm2 e udev-151 impediscono l'installazione di device-mapper, non c'è ordine di installazione che cambi le cose, basta aprire gli ebuild

```
DEPEND_COMMON="!!sys-fs/device-mapper
```

Libdevmapper è una libreria fornita da lvm2; io ho udisks e non ho device-mapper installato.

----------

## Pes88

ho provato a modificare l'ebuild di parted ma portage mi da un errore : 

```

Raeson : Filesize does not match recorder size 

```

La parte che mi interessa dell'ebuild è questa : 

```

# specific version for gettext needed

# to fix bug 85999

DEPEND=">=sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.27

   >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2

   nls? ( >=sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r2 )

   readline? ( >=sys-libs/readline-5.2 )

   selinux? ( sys-libs/libselinux )

   device-mapper? ( || (

      >=sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.45

      sys-fs/device-mapper )

   )"

DEPEND_COMMON="!!sys-fs/device-mapper" // agiunto da me 

```

----------

## riverdragon

Piccola introduzione semi-moralista: a me sembra che tu abbia poca conoscenza del funzionamento del sistema e di conseguenza non capisco perché tu ti stia avventurando in aggiornamenti così delicati con modi che sembrano frutto più che altro di improvvisazione; uomo avvisato mezzo salvato, fine introduzione.

Il senso di ciò che dicevo prima è: "basta aprire gli ebuild [per vedere che c'è un blocco]; per poter installare lvm2 device-mapper NON deve essere installato"; se gli sviluppatori gentoo, che ne sanno ben più di te e me, hanno messo un blocco bisogna presupporre che ci sia un motivo.

Quindi, risistema l'ebuild com'era prima che lo modificassi, lancia ebuild <path/to/ebuild> digest e riprova: ovvero, NON installare device-mapper né da ebuild né da cvs; quando esce l'errore copia qui l'output della compilazione. Per la cronaca, io ho lvm2-2.02.63-r1 e udev-151-r2, e non ho avuto problemi nella compilazione di udisks.

----------

## Pes88

ho risistema tutto come prima!

Io ho la tua stessa versione sia di lvm2 e udev. 

```

emerge -avt parted

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/parted-2.2

 * parted-2.2.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  sys-apps/parted-2.2

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  debug device-mapper elibc_glibc kernel_linux nls readline userland_GNU x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking parted-2.2.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/parted-2.2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/parted-2.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/parted-2.2/work/parted-2.2 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/parted-2.2/work/parted-2.2 ...

 * econf: updating parted-2.2/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating parted-2.2/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-readline --enable-nls --enable-debug --disable-selinux --enable-device-mapper --disable-rpath --disable-Werror

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

..............................................................................................

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for shared library run path origin... done

checking for CFPreferencesCopyAppValue... no

checking for CFLocaleCopyCurrent... no

checking for GNU gettext in libc... yes

checking whether to use NLS... yes

checking where the gettext function comes from... libc

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for uuid_generate in -luuid... yes

checking for dm_task_create in -ldevmapper... no

configure: error: libdevmapper could not be found, but is required for the

--enable-device-mapper option, which is enabled by default.  Either disable

device-mapper support with --disable-device-mapper or download and install

device-mapper from:

   http://sources.redhat.com/dm/

Note: if you are using precompiled packages you will need the development

package as well (it may be called device-mapper-devel or something similar).

    

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/parted-2.2/work/parted-2.2/config.log

 * ERROR: sys-apps/parted-2.2 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2266:  Called econf '--with-readline' '--enable-nls' '--enable-debug' '--disable-selinux' '--enable-device-mapper' '--disable-rpath' '--disable-Werror'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  544:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/parted-2.2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/parted-2.2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/parted-2.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/parted-2.2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/parted-2.2/work/parted-2.2'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/parted-2.2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/parted-2.2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/parted-2.2:

```

Pero la libreria libdevmapper.so è presente nella cartella /usr/lib

----------

## riverdragon

Usa parted stabile, la versione 1.9 è sufficiente e non ha questo problema.

----------

## Pes88

Ho usato prima quella e non va!!! Ho messo quella instabile perché pensavo che non ne fosse afflitta...

----------

## Pes88

Ho risolto!!! 

Il problema era tutto nella libreria, perché ho provato a linkare io a mano e ld ritornava un errore, allora sono andato a controllare che tipi di file era /lib/libdevmapper.so è risultava essere un file di testo e piu precisamente conteneva questo : 

```

/* GNU ld script

   Since Gentoo has critical dynamic libraries in /lib, and the static versions

   in /usr/lib, we need to have a "fake" dynamic lib in /usr/lib, otherwise we

   run into linking problems.  This "fake" dynamic lib is a linker script that

   redirects the linker to the real lib.  And yes, this works in the cross-

   compiling scenario as the sysroot-ed linker will prepend the real path.

   See bug http://bugs.gentoo.org/4411 for more info.

 */

OUTPUT_FORMAT ( elf32-x86 )

GROUP ( /lib/libdevmapper.so )

 
```

ed è sbagliato!! Questo è il contenuto del file /usr/lib/libdevmapper.so, quindi ho creato un link simbolico al file libdevmappes.so.1.02 è tutto a funzionato!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## mrfree

hanno risolto il problema nella sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.63-r2

----------

